# RIP Samber- King of the coloureds



## natalia (29 December 2009)

Samber has been PTS at home at the age of 33.

Wonderful stallion and wonderful age. Would be lovely as a tribute to him for anyone with a Samber relation (past or present) to post a pic up. I'll start,
 This is Perrie-  4yrs great Grandad is Samber, by Parade D X Ed King Hill.
He's not mine any more (I had him as a real baby to produce on) but now belongs to a lovely lady called Rachel now who hopes to do BD with him.


----------



## Bananaman (29 December 2009)

Yes, a true legend.
My boy, also 4, is a GG grandson of Samber, and also a great grandson of Samba's full sister.


----------



## angrovestud (29 December 2009)

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?p=359961
RIP Samber his children,

 Loved his sire Pericles lovely TB sire


----------



## thebarn1 (29 December 2009)

What a huge loss to the horsey world.  My daughter has a grand-daughter of Samber.  She is by Hercorose, his son by Uniquerose.  Our mare, Fine Feathers is by Regal Venture, a tb mare.  She has her grand-dad and father's movement and temperament.  Our YO bred and produced her my daughter has been very successful at BE and PC with her.  She is hoping to take her JRN next year.  

RIP Samber.


----------



## maybedaisy (30 December 2009)

Iedante I. Her dam was by Samber. She is 20 this year.


----------



## spotsmum (30 December 2009)

Unitedcolourstud have stock with Samber blood- lovely quality horses Great loss to coloured world R.I.P Samber


----------



## Oldenburg (30 December 2009)

Aww this is such sad news!!

He is my sisters mare grandfather!!!

Click me  

R.I.P Samber


----------



## SabinoFarm (7 January 2010)

How do I attach a photo of my Samber offspring?


----------



## abbi (9 January 2010)

Such a shame, he did very well to live to that age! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS_buqZnWAw
My Samber Grandson:


----------



## girla (16 January 2010)

Didn't know this horse, but judging by the photos of his stock he must of been a very good quality animal, his stock are beautiful and i for one would love to be an owner of one of them. At least he has left a very positive stamp of horse behind him, a true mark of a good stallion.


----------



## S_N (17 January 2010)

It's hard to find a modern sportshorse (WB) who doesn't carry Samber.

My 2yo filly is by the same stallion as Bananaman's lovely Spider, so carries both Samber and his full sister.


----------



## debbigreenwood (25 January 2010)

As the owner of Hercorose (Samba's son) and Glebedale Duchess Delight ( Samba's granddaughter) I was saddened to hear of his death.  He was a stunning horse who definately left his mark.
Hercorose is 21yrs old and still going strong, following in his fathers footprints and producing some outstanding offspring, hopefully he will do his father proud.
http://s812.photobucket.com/albums/zz49/...pg&amp;newest=1


----------



## finefeathers1 (25 January 2010)

To debbiG.  We one one of Hercorose's daughters.  Her mother was a TB mare, Regal Venture, when Hercorose stood at Warren Sporthorses.  She is a skewbald tobiano stunner with beautiful paces and temperament.  My daughter events her and will be taking her Novice this year (she is 8 in June).  She has also proven herself at Pony Club level with a win at the Nationals in dressage last year.  She is a total tribute to both Samber and Hercorose.  We hope to breed from her at some point in the future to carry on the the line.


----------

